# CCI 209 Shotshell primers question



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Hopefully someone can help me figure this out:

Cabelas has CCI 209 ShotShell primers for $30.99 (backorderable)
http://www.cabelas.com/product/shoo...uts?destination=/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1100203

BassPro has CCI 209 ShotShell primers for $4.59
http://www.basspro.com/CCI-Standard-Primers/product/1202282/#desc-tab

What am I missing here??? Is there a difference between those two that I'm not understanding?

BassPro also has Remington primers (#209) for $8.99.

Is Cabelas advertising the price with the hazerdous material shipping fee included vs. Basspro advertising the price without the haz mat fee?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

In one of the questions on the cabelas one, it says there are 1000 primers. So my initial pass it looks like you are comparing 100 primer at BassPro, and 1000 at Cabelas.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think you're right. The picture shows 100 but the description shows 1,000.

thanks. I knew there had to be something different...


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

The cabela's listing IS for 1,000 primers. At the end of the Description paragraph it says, "Per 1,000". 

I've found that BPS is way expensive on their primers. Made the mistake once of buying from them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Side note, what powder are you trying to ignite with the CCI? Its too strong for Pyrodex and a little weak for BH209


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

using hodgdon pyrodex 50 caliber 50 grain pellets.

Never had a problem with my existing CCI primers. If you have a suggestion, I'm all ears. With all the reloading options, it's hard to determine what to buy....

here's my combination -- never had an issue with this combo yet....but I don't shoot a ton either...








(Winchester X-150 .50 caliber rifle)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Google up "crud ring" in muzzleloaders. Its typically from the hotter 209s and Pyrodex. Remington came out with a special primer specifically to combat this. I love these primers:










-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I will add that I'm a huge proponent of "if its working dont mess with it", so if it works for you... keep on doing what you are doing. If you notice a problem, then you can investigate solutions.


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks. I'll look around for some of those.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the Triple 7 209 primers, they seem to work well. I was shooting the magnum 209 when I shot loose powder, but noticed I was getting unburned powder when I switched to pellets. The special Triple 7 209 primers I don't get that issue.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I ran into the same problem with #11 caps. They sell them in 1000 packs. I finally found single can 100 count at Cal Ranch. Who the hell is going to shoot 1000 rounds out of their muzzleloader? It takes me all day to shoot 20.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

PBH...go to Rons on main street, you might be shocked at the amount of ML stuff that they are carrying.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Who the hell is going to shoot 1000 rounds out of their muzzleloader? It takes me all day to shoot 20.


I've fired my boys ML over 250 times this summer, usually 30-40 per sitting... hence my posting a month ago for a source of the Rem primers... I nearly burned through my entire stock getting that gun to shoot good.

Ironically, it was a combination of consistent loading and a scope that drifted under heavy recoil. I got a new scope on it, figured out the loading pressure and it turned into a very nice shooting gun... after which my boy shot his deer with a bow :?

-DallanC


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, my entire family hunts with the ML so we had 4 of them to scope this year and we have shot 2 full boxes and a 1/2 box of 777. It didn't take that many shots to dial them in but once I had optics, I started seeing what kind of drop different bullets had with different powder configurations. I was actually kind of shocked at how much I had shot the front stuffer this year....


----------

